# Snails laid eggs- help?



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm just wondering how to clean the tank after these hatch? I know they'll be really small and easy to squish, but I don't want to squish them! 

Wasn't sure whether to put this in the breeding section or this!


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I think if your using a gravel vac, some are going to get sucked up into the tube regardless of how careful you are. 
To clean the glass, you could just gently swipe it with your finger, so the snails release from the glass, then scrub the algae off.
In my experience both ramshorns and pond snails hatch about 15-30 per egg clutch, so just count the egg clutches and multiply by 22 (good average). Then decide if it's ok to lose a couple little ones, or if you want to save them all...


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sploosh said:


> I think if your using a gravel vac, some are going to get sucked up into the tube regardless of how careful you are.
> To clean the glass, you could just gently swipe it with your finger, so the snails release from the glass, then scrub the algae off.
> In my experience both ramshorns and pond snails hatch about 15-30 per egg clutch, so just count the egg clutches and multiply by 22 (good average). Then decide if it's ok to lose a couple little ones, or if you want to save them all...


HAHAHAHA. Really? Okay so there's maybe 30 egg clutches.. I think I'm good to lose a few then LOL.
Oh my I'm going to have a lot of snails.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

Pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Rossco said:


> Pics!!!!!!!!


I can't take pics : / the silicone hides them unless I strain my eyes then I can only see a few, but I don't have a camera with zoom enough for that. I didn't even notice them until I was doing a water change and almost wiped them away! I'll post some as the babies come out though!


----------

